# Naughty and Nicer:)



## Tarella (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Since someone revived a post of mine from over a year ago. I was asked to share some newer photos. Stiffler asked what were the changes.....I think the photos are self explanatory Hope you enjoy 

Happy New Year!

Tarella 

View attachment dec08one.jpg


View attachment dec08two.jpg


View attachment dec08chubbyfried.jpg


View attachment dec08face.jpg


View attachment dec08three.jpg


----------



## imfree (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow........oh my!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
(You look great.)


----------



## Cors (Dec 28, 2008)

You are stunning! Thanks for sharing. <3


----------



## Stiffler (Dec 28, 2008)

Stunning indeed! You look better than ever. Very, very nice <(-_-)>. You made Stiffies night! Happy New Year!


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh my, I will take the naughty Tara if that is ok with you? Love the pics, you look as gorgeous as ever. :smitten:


----------



## Tarella (Dec 28, 2008)

imfree said:


> Wow........oh my!:smitten::smitten::smitten:
> (You look great.)



Thanks imfree Thanks for the compliment 

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 28, 2008)

Cors said:


> You are stunning! Thanks for sharing. <3



Hi Cors,

Thanks for the compliment

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 28, 2008)

Stiffler said:


> Stunning indeed! You look better than ever. Very, very nice <(-_-)>. You made Stiffies night! Happy New Year!



Hi Stiffler, Glad I could make your night. Happy New Year to you too

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 28, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Oh my, I will take the naughty Tara if that is ok with you? Love the pics, you look as gorgeous as ever. :smitten:



Hi Jake, I am glad you like the photos....so you prefer the naughtier Tarella huh? Well maybe your influence will make me ever more naughty

Thanks for the compliment.

Tara


----------



## wi-steve (Dec 28, 2008)

You look more amazing every time we hear from you. I hope all is well with you and your family. Best wishes for a happy 2009!

Steve

PS: The difference is obvious, i I'm sure all the guys agree that's a beautiful and bigger then ever pearl necklace.


----------



## maxi (Dec 29, 2008)

Tara,

You are stunningly beautiful. And the changes are very nice indeed. You look bigger and if it's even possible hotter than ever... 

Happy New Year. Hope you have a good one.

cheeers

maxi


----------



## Tarella (Dec 30, 2008)

wi-steve said:


> You look more amazing every time we hear from you. I hope all is well with you and your family. Best wishes for a happy 2009!
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS: The difference is obvious, i I'm sure all the guys agree that's a beautiful and bigger then ever pearl necklace.



Hi Steve,

LOL. Isn't that exactly what a charming guy does.....Pretend to examine a woman's necklace Thanks for the compliment. I hope all is well in your world

Sincerely,
Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 30, 2008)

maxi said:


> Tara,
> 
> You are stunningly beautiful. And the changes are very nice indeed. You look bigger and if it's even possible hotter than ever...
> 
> ...



Hi Maxi,

Thanks for the compliment. I hope you have a wonderful New Year and that all is well with you.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## aptx (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm
Should this have a poll?
naughty I think please, very sexy


----------



## Saxphon (Dec 30, 2008)

You are an incredible beautiful woman, Tarella - always have been. It is good to see you back around these parts. Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.

I hope we get a chance to chat again in the future - it has been a long while ...


----------



## Tarella (Dec 30, 2008)

aptx said:


> Hmmm
> Should this have a poll?
> naughty I think please, very sexy



Hi Aptx, thanks for your compliment I hope you are well

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Dec 30, 2008)

Saxphon said:


> You are an incredible beautiful woman, Tarella - always have been. It is good to see you back around these parts. Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.
> 
> I hope we get a chance to chat again in the future - it has been a long while ...



Hi Saxphon, 

Thank you for the compliment. I have never left these boards; I just dont post as often anymore. I hope you are well.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## plumpum (Dec 31, 2008)

Tarella...

Let my go on record and say you are completely gorgeous and a wonderful sexy lady! :smitten:


----------



## pearlovingfa (Dec 31, 2008)

Tarella you are one fantastic looking woman! And from your past posts you are obviously a woman that is smart and down to earth. 


Thanks for sharing
Bob


----------



## alan_koenig (Dec 31, 2008)

you, my dear, are absolutely stunning!
hopefully the new year brings more wonderful pictures of you


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 1, 2009)

holy shit

so, does this mean i'm heterosexual?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 1, 2009)

You look absolutely gorgeous, Tarella!


----------



## Tarella (Jan 2, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> holy shit
> 
> so, does this mean i'm heterosexual?



I hope so Jay Cause "I'm a woman baby!" *in her Austin Powers voiceover

Thanks for the message

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 2, 2009)

Caleb said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous, Tarella!



Hi Caleb, 

Thanks for the compliment Happy New Year

Sincerely, 
Tara


----------



## WallyTheCleaner (Jan 2, 2009)

Tarella,
On a scale of 1 to 10 you are a 12. Gorgeous!


----------



## steeler man (Jan 3, 2009)

You are stunning! Beauty within and out. Just incredible!


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2009)

*Happy New Year (((( Tara ))))

*


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 4, 2009)

You are a beautiful woman Tarella... thank you for posting your pics, very nice


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 4, 2009)

Tarella said:


> Hi Jake, I am glad you like the photos....so you prefer the naughtier Tarella huh? Well maybe your influence will make me ever more naughty
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Tara



Hi Tara. You know I am starting to think I am a really good influence on you now, hehe. Hope you had a Happy New Year. Look forward to catching up soon.


----------



## krojoe (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi....you will always have a very special place in my heart. Happy New Year Tara.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Jan 5, 2009)

Tarella said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Since someone revived a post of mine from over a year ago. I was asked to share some newer photos. Stiffler asked what were the changes.....I think the photos are self explanatory Hope you enjoy
> 
> ...


Those aer so hot! Thank you.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2009)

WallyTheCleaner said:


> Tarella,
> On a scale of 1 to 10 you are a 12. Gorgeous!



Hi Wally,

Thank you hun for the kind compliment. I hope you have a wonderful New Year. 

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2009)

steeler man said:


> You are stunning! Beauty within and out. Just incredible!



Hi Steeler man,

Thank you for your kind compliment. I am flattered. 

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2009)

mango said:


> *Happy New Year (((( Tara ))))
> 
> *



Hi Mangobabycakes

Happy New Year to you too!

(((((you)))))

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> You are a beautiful woman Tarella... thank you for posting your pics, very nice



Hi Russ,

Thanks for the compliment. I am glad you liked the photos. Have a great 2009!!

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2009)

JMCGB said:


> Hi Tara. You know I am starting to think I am a really good influence on you now, hehe. Hope you had a Happy New Year. Look forward to catching up soon.



Hi Jake,

Yes, I have been enjoying too much of your good influence Let's hope 2009 is even greater for both of us

Happy New Year. Talk to you soon,

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2009)

krojoe said:


> Hi....you will always have a very special place in my heart. Happy New Year Tara.



Oh Krojoe*touched smile*, 

Thanks for the compliment. I am happy for your friendship and knowing you. Happy New Year to you too!

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 6, 2009)

Ted Michael Morgan said:


> Those aer so hot! Thank you.



Hi Ted Michael Morgan, 

I am glad you liked the photos. 
Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 6, 2009)

Tarella said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> Yes, I have been enjoying too much of your good influence Let's hope 2009 is even greater for both of us
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you are enjoying it Tara.  Yeah I think we are both due for a wonderful 2009. Happy New Year to you as well. Take care and talk to you soon! :eat1:


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Darling you look GORGEOUS!!!! Oooo and where'd you get the cute lingerie????


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 6, 2009)

Good googa mooga! :smitten:

Man, I haven't seen you around in a while, Tarella. Of course, I have been busy with work. lol

How ya been?


----------



## Tarella (Jan 7, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Darling you look GORGEOUS!!!! Oooo and where'd you get the cute lingerie????



Hi Jennabelle, 
Thank you for the compliment. You look very pretty too. I believe I bought that lingerie at a plus store in Canada called Additionelle. It's been awhile since I got it so I can't be sure. They never have a huge selection but the pieces they do get in, are usually well made, sexy, and just as fashionable as the thinner chicks get. 

I also note you might be going into nursing...It's a great career field if you enjoy it. I have been a nurse for 16 years

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 7, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Good googa mooga! :smitten:
> 
> Man, I haven't seen you around in a while, Tarella. Of course, I have been busy with work. lol
> 
> How ya been?



Hi Bmann, 

Thanks for the compliment. I have been busy with travel between the US and Canada....was at home in the frigid north for over a month as my dad was ill. I hope you arent too busy with work. Its nice to see you again.

Thanks again

Tara


----------



## Davastav (Jan 7, 2009)

2009 is going to be a great year Tarella - thanks for starting the year off by posting these lovely photos of yourself.

Been a secret admirer of you on this board for quite some time...But now the secret is out...

Again - many thanks for posting...


----------



## VinnyPA (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, I see a bit of a difference. Yum!!!


----------



## Tarella (Jan 9, 2009)

Davastav said:


> 2009 is going to be a great year Tarella - thanks for starting the year off by posting these lovely photos of yourself.
> 
> Been a secret admirer of you on this board for quite some time...But now the secret is out...
> 
> Again - many thanks for posting...



Hi Davastav,

Happy New Year to you too Thank you for the compliment *sincerely*. I am flattered that you have liked the things I post. *hug*. It is guys like you and the people above who make me brave enough to post...so Thank you again.

Have a wonderful year Davastav

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 9, 2009)

VinnyPA said:


> Wow, I see a bit of a difference. Yum!!!



 Yes VinnyPA I have packed on quite a bit...some for fun, some just came, and others just wont go away LTNS. I hope things are well with you.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## VinnyPA (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL @ some just won't go away. I can relate to some of that. Well, since last we spoke I quit smoking and put on a few lbs of my own. I'm still traveling like a gypsy so that hasn't changed. Have you noticed how airline seats seem to be shrinking? 

Vinny


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it's time for Tara to post in the skinniest and fattest pictures thread!


----------



## bbwsrule (Jan 10, 2009)

Smooooooookin!!! As Jim Carey might have said in "The Mask". Thanks for the beautiful pix.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 14, 2009)

*Hmmmmmmmmm....Don't know how I missed this thread.Lovely as always Tara.I guess with your new growth you could say there's more TARAtory to explore... love ya Sweetie*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 15, 2009)

StrugglingWriter said:


> I think it's time for Tara to post in the skinniest and fattest pictures thread!


Hi Struggling Writer, 

I think I will have to dig up some photos sometime in the future to post in the skinniest and fattest photos.....should be interesting I am sure.

Thanks for the suggestion

Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 15, 2009)

bbwsrule said:


> Smooooooookin!!! As Jim Carey might have said in "The Mask". Thanks for the beautiful pix.


Hi BBWSrule,

Thanks for the compliment. I am glad you liked the photos.

*s*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Jan 15, 2009)

dragorat said:


> *Hmmmmmmmmm....Don't know how I missed this thread.Lovely as always Tara.I guess with your new growth you could say there's more TARAtory to explore... love ya Sweetie*



LOL Hi Dragorat,

I totally love your play with words...Taratory Thanks for the compliment hun, you are always so sweet.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Tarella - I miss ya. Post again soon.  Steve


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 27, 2010)

wi-steve said:


> Hi Tarella - I miss ya. Post again soon.  Steve



Wow, I forgot all about this thread...20 months old lol.

Least you post diggers have neen digging up good stuff recently. First Pookie's size J-cup boobs and now Tarella's 2008 weight gain.


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 27, 2010)

The classics never grow old.


----------



## Tarella (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Steve,


Wow, you really were digging into the old archives I see . I am still around, though rarely come to Dimensions anymore. I hope things are well with you. Posting a couple of photos from the last couple of weeks and one from last spring....not as naughty though I am afraid 

Miss you too! 

I hope everyone is well in the Dimension world 

Tara 

View attachment 44519_468334046001_607361001_6920225_2838331_n.jpg


View attachment 40069_466652291001_607361001_6879663_788615_n.jpg


View attachment 19132_298360696001_607361001_4983669_4370732_n.jpg


----------



## Saxphon (Aug 29, 2010)

Tarella said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> 
> Wow, you really were digging into the old archives I see . I am still around, though rarely come to Dimensions anymore. I hope things are well with you. Posting a couple of photos from the last couple of weeks and one from last spring....not as naughty though I am afraid
> ...



Still the same beautiful woman as we all remember. I too hope everything is well with you. Please, stop in from time to time and say hello (we all miss you too).


----------

